# Am I allowed to PM?



## khidhaboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi

Can PM's be enabled for me? Or do I have to have x number of posts?

Just that I've seen a few things I'd like to know more about/purchase in the marketplace forum but can't PM anyone 

Cheers


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Due to the action of fraudsters, newly registered members or those with a low post count, are not able to send PM's nor post & reply in the Marketplace section, but when you meet a certain criteria these options will be opened for you.

You can also join the TT Owners Club to unlock the sites full features, and membership starts from only £15

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php?option= ... Itemid=145


----------



## khidhaboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds fair enough.

I'm now a signed up member of TTOC! 8)

p.s for anyone else that might be interested in sign up - the shop link on the TTOC website is wrong. Took me ages to figure it out but go to http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/ - you'll be able to purchase from there.

If they every want a website re-design they can now PM me


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the club 

Once you have your membership number, the instructions in the below thread tell you how to display it

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

And then go to below thread and add your name and you will be popped into the TTOC members group

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444


----------



## khidhaboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Cheers - will do once it comes through the post - Thanks!


----------



## TT_Paul (Feb 6, 2012)

When can I start sending PMs? I really want to buy a 3 bar grill but can't contact the seller very frustrating? I help!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281
Hoggy.


----------



## TT_Paul (Feb 6, 2012)

How many posts do I need? 
Never heard of a forum where you have to pay to pm


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You don't have to pay to pm as a new member ,it is a benefit of membership of the TTOC not the forum.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

TT_Paul said:


> How many posts do I need?
> Never heard of a forum where you have to pay to pm


As I said above...



T3RBO said:


> Due to the action of fraudsters, newly registered members or those with a low post count, are not able to send PM's nor post & reply in the Marketplace section, but when you meet a certain criteria these options will be opened for you.
> 
> You can also join the TT Owners Club to unlock the sites full features, and membership starts from only £15
> 
> ...


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

I've joined the owners club but still cant pm, could one of you lovely admin people please fix me


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You need to post in this thread .

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444&start=75


----------

